# Hello :) I've Got Two Cats



## Mworgull (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello! I own two beautiful cats and was wondering if anyone could help me identify, at least a little bit, what kind of breeds (or mixture of) my cats might be. Their names are Tiger Lilly and Lucky Jr.

Tiger Lilly:

















We adopted Lilly as a kitten from a "Siamese" Breeder. We thought she was a pure bred but we're fairly certain she isn't full siamese (we had another siamese before Lilly). She seems to be more like a siamese/Himalayan mixture. She has long fur, isn't talkative (unless she's hungry), is fairly friendly, loves to cuddle (but will hang out by herself), and isn't very active.

Lucky Jr.

















We got Lucky Jr. when our pure bred Manx gave birth to kittens. Our manx (her name was Lucy) was a stumpy (she had a stump instead of no tail) was small, moderately playful, and had short fur. The father cat (we don't know who owns him) was grey, had longer fur, and was generally very average looking (no really striking features). Lucky Jr. is very nice (never attacks/bites and we've NEVER heard her growl), she's playful, will snuggle (but doesn't seek out attention too much), has long fur, and a fur pattern similar to her mother's. 

Thanks for reading this  Any help is appreciated


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Your cats are so adorable! I want to hug them :luv

Tiger Lilly is definitely not a Siamese. Siamese are shorthaired cats. There is a breed called Balinese that is longhair version of Siamese, but Lilly's head and body type look too different to be even a Balinese mix. And most likely she is not a Siamese mix for the same reason. Lilly is a domestic long hair, a beautiful beautiful one, with the color of "seal point". From the photos, her look is closer to a Ragdoll. I'm not saying she is a Ragdoll or mix, but you can discribe her as "having a Ragdoll-ish looking" if you wish 

As of Lucky Jr., she is most likely a domestic long hair as well. Her father sounds like a domestic. I assume her mom lucy is a tailess cat with no pedigree paperwork, right? Manx is a pure breed that is registered with cat associations, a cat with no tail does not automatically make he/she a Manx. If Lucky has paperwork to show her being purebreed Manx, then that will make Lucky Jr. a Manx mix. Lucky Jr.'s color is tortieshell. And I love, love, LOVE stumpy cats! Did I say I want to hug her? 


PS: The "Siamese breeder" who sold you Lilly is very irresponsble and outright lying. I hope you will never buy any cat from him/her again.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Tiger Lily does not look like she has any Siamese ancestry....perhaps some Maine **** or just Domestic Longhair (DL), so she is a Domestic Longhair and her color is _black smoke_, and Lucky Jr. is DMH (domestic medium hair) part-Manx _brown tabby_. Hard to see from the pic what her tabby pattern is....if it's tiger striped, she would be brown mackeral tabby, but if she has a round bull's eye pattern on the side, she's brown classic tabby. Both are very lovely longhairs!


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

Tiger Lily reminds me of my friend's ragdolls. I don't know a whole lot about those but she does. She's got a few of them. Lucky Jr. looks like a Domestic Long Hair. Does he have the stumpy tail, too, or did he luck out with a long one? Is something wrong with his front foot or is it just curled under?


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

catloverami said:


> Tiger Lily does not look like she has any Siamese ancestry....perhaps some Maine **** or just Domestic Longhair (DL), so she is a Domestic Longhair and her color is _black smoke_, and Lucky Jr. is DMH (domestic medium hair) part-Manx _brown tabby_. Hard to see from the pic what her tabby pattern is....if it's tiger striped, she would be brown mackeral tabby, but if she has a round bull's eye pattern on the side, she's brown classic tabby. Both are very lovely longhairs!


Tiger Lily doesn't look like a black smoke on my screen. The 2nd photo looks like a seal point to me (does she have blue eyes?), just with very dark body color, which is quite common in colorpoint domestics.

I cannot see whether there is a tabby pattern in Lucky Jr. in the photos, but I can see black and red (look at the paws and toes), so that makes her a tortie.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Tiger Lilly's coat looks like a Himalayan to me, although she doesn't have the distinctive face shape. I wonder if that could be part of her mix.

I don't see any identifiable breed characteristics in Lucky.

Both your cats are adorable!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

yingying said:


> I cannot see whether there is a tabby pattern in Lucky Jr. in the photos, but I can see black and red (look at the paws and toes), so that makes her a tortie.


I thought this was patch tabby? I defer to you though, Yingying. You seem to have a good handle on the coloration definitions.

Regardless of definitions of markings, colors, coat length, they are absolutely beautiful cats.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Mworgull said:


> We adopted Lilly as a kitten from a "Siamese" Breeder. We thought she was a pure bred but we're fairly certain she isn't full siamese


Was this a registered breeder? If so you should have received pedigree papers with your cat.
Or a BYB breeding pointed domestics and selling them to people who don't do their research on breeders.

Both cats are domestic longhairs, one a seal point the other a black tortie tabby.



> We got Lucky Jr. when our pure bred Manx gave birth to kittens


Strange you don't know who the father is, unless she was allowed outside rather than a planned mating? Hopefully she's now been spayed, doesn't sound like she was purchased with breeding rights given she wasn't studded out for the mating.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

NebraskaCat said:


> I thought this was patch tabby? I defer to you though, Yingying. You seem to have a good handle on the coloration definitions.


I think "patch" is a special type of tortie, so we can be both right here :lol: When the red/cream forms big "pieces" instead of "scattering around", the tortie can be called patch. Genetic-wise, it's more or less the same -- the cat has both black and red as base color. However, there is no standard as of how big the red/cream pieces must be for a cat to be called patch. And I think "patch" is a casual term not used in cat fancy standard.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I stand corrected! I see that cream back toe and right foot now! So she's a _brown torbie_, a brown tabby mixed tortoiseshell coloring.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

catloverami said:


> So she's a _brown torbie_, a brown tabby mixed tortoiseshell coloring.


I think it's CFA that says brown tortie? All other associations go by what the cat is genetically, which is black.


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies (Jun 25, 2012)

I don't know about breeds but Lucky Jr. Is strikingly beautiful!


----------

